# Anyone have any info on the Danville OH firecracker sale?



## cabinhillboers (Apr 29, 2015)

Sat and Sun? Start time?


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Firecracker Buck Sale, *July 4th at 11:00am* at Danville Auction facility


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Did anyone go?


----------



## cabinhillboers (Apr 29, 2015)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Brink4 (Apr 29, 2013)

No. I passed by as the last few people were leaving.


----------

